# Spotlighting Pigeon success



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Me and My friend decided to go under the bridge where I usually try and trap but this time it was with a flashlight, net, waders, and a big net a put together (that broke without catching anything but feathers) It was awesome pigeons flying back in and you whacking them with your net and then taking them over to the trap before the next wave came in. Caught a total of 22 birds but one got away while in the trap. Sorry dates wrong on camera.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

So now is it time for a pigeon shoot or dog training?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty cool ******* picture you just painted in my mind there. :lol: That is sweet man. Now what?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sprig Kennels is taking them from me for dog training. He's a new member on this forum.

Thanks Yes ******* I will tell you that was so ******* I want to do it again. If you haven't done it try it you will laugh your head off. Next time I will video it.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

If you ever want to sell a few birds let me know. I could use a few on a weekend to steady up the dog a bit.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll buy some too, Katorade, if you're willing to sell a few to me. You know where I am.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If I can get into a lot more. I will. 

Thanks


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Not to steal your post but I have about 30 shooter pigeons left. There is an ad in the trading post...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Not to steal your post but I have about 30 shooter pigeons left. There is an ad in the trading post...


Thats ok just gets more people to look at your post.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like a few but am up in Logan so the closer the better. Anyone have a few up north?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Texscala said:


> I would like a few but am up in Logan so the closer the better. Anyone have a few up north?


I don't know what is going on up in that part of the world these days, but there used to be a farm right near Cornish owned by the Creech Family. They had more freakin pigeons than any place I have seen before or since.

My dad worked for them milking cows for awhile, and I went with him to catch birds. I used them for falcon/hawk training and food, but a pigeon is a pigeon.

If you are willing to put in the effort, there are dozens of farms within 20 miles of logan that are swarming with pigeons and I would think that most of the farmers would be happy to part with them.

Just a thought.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Man, one could make a fortune trapping those suckers under I-15 at 7200 South. You can't even see the pavement there because it is caked in poop! _/O


----------

